

Clifford Stoll: The KGB, the Computer, and Me (1990) - blauwbilgorgel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcKxaq1FTac

======
davidw
I read and reread The Cuckoo's Egg back in the day. It's a classic, as far as
I'm concerned.

